# Dzeko: richiesta shock del City alla Roma.



## admin (13 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, si sarebbe complicata tantissimo la pista Dzeko per la Roma. Il Manchester City, infatti, secondo le prime indiscrezioni, avrebbe richiesto a Sabatini una cifra shock per Dzeko. Una cifra talmente alta, inaccessibile per tutti i club italiani, che ha spiazzato il DS giallorosso.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Pessotto (13 Luglio 2015)

Godo, senza i nostri soldi non possono far nulla, magari la smettono di fare i fenomeni e chiedere 30 milioni per un ragazzino al primo anno di A


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2015)

Ormai il mercato è completamente impazzito, non mi stupirei se i Citizens avessero chiesto una cifra tra i 50 e i 60 milioni. Una volta con 100 milioni ti rifacevi la squadra, adesso la puntelli soltanto.


----------



## Pamparulez (13 Luglio 2015)

Sabatini vorrebbe vendere a cifre assurde e comprare per due casse di banane(cit.) gli sta bene... Speriamo li spennino


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2015)

Godo, dovete restare con Borriello


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il City vorrebbe 30 milioni + 5 di bonus per lasciar partire la punta bosniaca.*


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Godo, dovete restare con Borriello



E' andato in scadenza


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' andato in scadenza



Poco male, resteranno con il sosia 10 anni più giovane che ha già rifiutato il Monaco


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2015)

D'altronde se loro ne chiedono 30 per un ragazzino.........


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> D'altronde se loro ne chiedono 30 per un ragazzino.........



Se non prendono Dzeko sono in guai molto seri perché al momento su mercato non esiste una punta di quel livello prendibile a una cifra inferiore. Se gli offrite 22+bonus per Romagnoli ve lo impacchettano, imho.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (14 Luglio 2015)

E Sabatini sarebbe andato fino a Manchester per prendersi questa tranvata in faccia?


----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il City vorrebbe 30 milioni + 5 di bonus per lasciar partire la punta bosniaca.*



E sarebbe questa la richiesta shock ? una cifra tutt'altro che esagerata visti i prezzi che girano. In ogni caso inutile sottolineare che tutto ciò va a nostro favore.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Godo, dovete restare con Borriello



 .


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Secondo la Gazzetta Sabatini avrebbe bloccato Mitrovic


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2015)

Godo


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta Sabatini avrebbe bloccato Mitrovic



Pare abbia rifiutato il Newcastle proprio perché aspetta un club che fa la Champions, probabilmente la Roma.


----------



## Renegade (14 Luglio 2015)

35 mln per Dzeko sono un furto. Ma dopotutto se Bacca ne vale 30...

Io avrei preso uno tra Mitrovic, Lacazette ecc. Forti e futuribili. Sabatini mi stupirebbe non poco se prendesse un trentenne a certe cifre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2015)

Diciamo che alla lunga il giochino ti si ritorce contro..non puoi sempre sparare cifre assurde per i tuoi ragazzini e poi pensare di pagare due lire i giocatori degli altri..
Poi voglio dire 30 milioni per Dzeko mi pare un prezzo realistico, è lo stesso che abbiamo pagato noi per bacca in fondo e come livello siamo lì..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il City vorrebbe 30 milioni + 5 di bonus per lasciar partire la punta bosniaca.*


Ah, questa sarebbe la richiesta shock? Ma pedalare, sono molto più shockanti le richieste che stanno facendo per Romagnoli.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Godo



Scusami perchè dovresti godere?


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il City vorrebbe 30 milioni + 5 di bonus per lasciar partire la punta bosniaca.*


Perchè richiesta "shock"? Ad oggi un attaccante di quel profilo, seppur forse in fase calante, lo paghi quella cifra. Noi Bacca lo abbiamo pagato uguale per dire. Pensavano glielo regalassero?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Scusami perchè dovresti godere?



Beh diciamo che gioca a nostro vantaggio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che gioca a nostro vantaggio.



Giusto, però un pò di delicatezza in più non guasterebbe


----------



## Aldo (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, si sarebbe complicata tantissimo la pista Dzeko per la Roma. Il Manchester City, infatti, secondo le prime indiscrezioni, avrebbe richiesto a Sabatini una cifra shock per Dzeko. Una cifra talmente alta, inaccessibile per tutti i club italiani, che ha spiazzato il DS giallorosso.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



La verità e che non lo vogliono dare a noi, per quello che è successo con Gervinho pochi giorni fa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La verità e che non lo vogliono dare a noi, per quello che è successo con Gervinho pochi giorni fa.


----------



## Aldo (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


>



Il dettaglio che tutti tralasciano è che il proprietario dell'Al-Jazira Club dove doveva andare a giocare Gervinho ed il proprietario del Manchester City sono la stessa persona.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Allora siamo fregati


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La verità e che non lo vogliono dare a noi, per quello che è successo con Gervinho pochi giorni fa.



chi di furto ferisce...


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il City vorrebbe 30 milioni + 5 di bonus per lasciar partire la punta bosniaca.*


Forse si sono resi conto di quanto hanno speso per Sterling e chiedono follie per Dzeko.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il City vorrebbe 30 milioni + 5 di bonus per lasciar partire la punta bosniaca.*



Sabatini sta scoprendo cosa significa trattare con i top club inglesi. Che poi 30 milioni per una punta di medio/alto livello ci stanno tutti.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sabatini sta scoprendo cosa significa trattare con i top club inglesi. Che poi 30 milioni per una punta di medio/alto livello ci stanno tutti.



Dzeko viene da una stagione pessima.
Il City sta cercando di rifilare il pacco. 
Dzeko allo stato attuale non dovrebbe muoversi per oltre un prestito con diritto di riscatto. 
La Roma si prende enormi rischi, pure pagandolo meno di 20 milioni.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dzeko viene da una stagione pessima.
> Il City sta cercando di rifilare il pacco.
> Dzeko allo stato attuale non dovrebbe muoversi per oltre un prestito con diritto di riscatto.
> La Roma si prende enormi rischi, pure pagandolo meno di 20 milioni.



Se vuoi Dzeko o un attaccante di quella caratura (che non è nemmeno la più elevata, siamo d'accordo), devi spendere comunque *tanto*.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se vuoi Dzeko o un attaccante di quella caratura (che non è nemmeno la più elevata, siamo d'accordo), devi spendere comunque *tanto*.



Io ho la speranza , che dovendo comprare giocatori inglesi , per evitare squalifiche , si possa provare ad abbassare un pò il prezzo


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2015)

La vera richiesta shock è quella della Roma a noi per Romagnoli


----------

